# Hello from Melbourne



## Arbee (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a "reborn" ex-pro musician who has been away from music (in business systems development) for a very long time. I had a lot of experience previously with both "real" arranging/orchestration and the first forays into synth orchestral simulation on TV/touring gigs etc many years ago, as well as studio keyboard/guitar session work and my own project instrumental band that was released by a major record company in Australia.

My new venture into music will be a home based VI studio looking at string quartet arrangements, music/TV libraries and various "personal" music projects. I am really excited by what is now possible at such modest cost.

I've already bought some components for the studio and now at the precipice of "which DAW?". I've narrowed it down to Cubase 6 or Pro Tools 9 but still on the fence given the pros and cons of each and how closely they stack up functionaly. I love the Sibelius side of Pro Tools and the general workflow but Cubase equally for the 64 bit environment, midi features and VST over RTAS.

I look forward to participating in this forum!

Cheers,

Robert


----------



## Lex (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome! =)

alex


----------



## Arbee (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Alex, I checked your links and see we share a liking for E.S. Posthumus. I must confess Unearthed was probably the one CD most responsible for re-igniting my interest in music. Have had a quick listen to some of your music and will have a more leisurely listen later, love it!

Cheers,

Robert


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to VI Robert! Regarding being away from music, life happens. I'm under the belief that once you start writing, you're always writing even when doing things thought as non-musical as life experience to share later when you get back to your instrument and production. Anyway, glad you found us, congrats on making it back to music, and enjoy the forum.

PS: Alex - you look like retired Captain Kirk


----------



## Arbee (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks, yes life does happen! Subconciously though once you've been immersed in music as a profession I agree it always seems to tick away in the background and it has to bubble to the surface again eventually.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Robert from Sydney !

Sean


----------

